# I Got a New Toy - Sherwood/Newcastle R972



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Due to my longstanding curiosity about Trinnov, I recently procured a Sherwood/Newcastle R972. The tipping point was Accessories4less selling A-Stock or Brand New 972's for $599 with Free Shipping. The R972's MSRP is $1800 and in addition to Trinnov, which was previously only available as a $13,000 Standalone Processor, it also features the HQV Reon Video Processor. In addition, the AC4L 972's have the latest 1.47 Firmware which unlocks 3D. It is an HDMI 1.3 AVR however so no Audio Return Channel.

I must point out that this is not nearly as User Friendly as my Onkyo, or Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, and others. To me it is really about Trinnov which I have got to say is something special. Especially for those with irregular Rooms, Trinnov is the answer to many dreams.
Here are some Professional Reviews of the R972
http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/music_in_the_round_42/index.html
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/sherwood-newcastle-r-972-av-receiver
http://audaud.com/2010/02/sherwood-newcastle-r-972-surround-av-receiver/
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/rece...-972-av-receiver-with-trinnov-.html?showall=1

I must point out that while the 972 offers IR/RF, it might be the worst Universal Remote Control I have ever used. This can be easily fixed with a Harmony or many others. Also, it does not have a huge number of HDMI Inputs or a Phono Input. However, I hooked up my Montages and was quite impressed at how well it drove these Speakers. Also, it really is a quite attractive Industrial Design.

I will say again that the main reason I picked one up was Trinnov and I must say that I am not disappointed. And for those looking for AVR's around $600, it offers an excellent Amplifier Stage. Again, it was brought to market as an almost $2000 AVR. To get the best out of Trinnov, I highly recommend using a Tripod as the Microphone is quite sensitive. For the money, I really think it is an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Great to hear you found a piece of gear that satisfies your needs and wants, i know the feeling as you know.:sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice JJ! What are you planning to use it for?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I currently have it in the place of my 3008. I must say the initial results from Trinnov are astonishing. I do miss the networked capability of the Onkyo. In addition to HDMI Passthrough. However, I have yet to decide which I am going to have running my HT.

When the 972 was first released, I was ready to buy it until I found out how buggy it was. That has since been ironed out. So as it stands, the jury is still out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very interested to hear what your ongoing impressions are - I may just consider replacing my 604 in the living room! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be right up your alley. Again, this is an $1800 AVR that AC4L used their purchasing power to buy. The Trinnov Microphone is a sight to behold. It literally Measures in 3D. While lacking in Bells and Whistles, it really is a Audiophile's AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice. I was all ready to buy the Outlaw preamp version of that a while back, but delays and delays got the whole product line killed. I remember being really interested in the Trinnov.

sounds like it is worthy of the hype. 

Not that you can do an A/B comparrison, but any thoughts on it versus the newer Audyssey stuff?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Nice. I was all ready to buy the Outlaw preamp version of that a while back, but delays and delays got the whole product line killed. I remember being really interested in the Trinnov.
> 
> sounds like it is worthy of the hype.
> 
> Not that you can do an A/B comparrison, but any thoughts on it versus the newer Audyssey stuff?


Hello,
As I have an XT32/SubEQ HT AVR as well, I suppose I am in a pretty decent position to answer this. I do like that with Audyssey you can adjust the Crossover, Levels, etc. With Trinnov, it is locked in. That being said, it really is amazing. I messed around and tried a Phantom Center and could not believe how good it sounded. This is saying something when using Electrostats where the dispersion is not the same as with conventional speakers.

As it is not possible to get an XT32 AVR for anywhere close to what you can get an R972, I do think that Trinnov is better than MultEQ and probably MultEQ XT. I have so much more experience with Audyssey that I need to spend more time with Trinnov to get the best out of it.

It is funny, I too was ready to get the Outlaw SSP that is a clone of the 972. The forthcoming Outlaw uses XT32 and I am really excited about it as well. I really think this one will see the light of day. As for the 972, at $1200 off, it really is a spectacular value and I love that it is A-Stock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack, what does Trinnov do for the subwoofer channel? is it as good as XT32? $599 is an unbelievable deal!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As for the Subwoofer Channel, Trinnov treats it the same way as the Loudspeakers. However, the process itself is so different in that it remaps every transducer in 3D. It is such a powerful tool that I honestly feel as though I have only scratched the surface. However, it does not stop below a certain Hz like MCACC or most implementations of YPAO, I have found the Bass Response to be excellent so far.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JJ,

Given your findings above, it seems like this AVR would be an excellent choice for a 2.0 or 2.1 channel set-up - would that be an accurate statement? Especially in say a living room with an open floor plan? :devil:

Joe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Joe, I am thinking the same thing you are.  I could probably sell my Marantz for the same that this is worth up here. Its a tempting deal.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Slightly OT - but did you know that Canadians can now purchase Green Bay Packers stock?!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 972 would be excellent in a 2 Channel Application. You would have plenty of power, one of the most advanced if not most advanced RoomEQ available in Home Audio, and excellent Build Quality. All for $599 when it was originally $1800. I will say again that there is definitely a learning curve and that it is best for someone who is passionate about Home Audio. The juice is well worth the squeeze for me. It also has an excellent Video Processor in HQV Reon which was in the upper tier Onkyo/Integra's until the x09's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

Jack,

Tell us more. I'm really excited to hear what you think about the audio/video processing.

Ben


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I alluded to before, the 972 uses the HQV Reon Processor. This happens to be the same processor that is used in my past 3 AVR's (TX-SR875, TX-NR3007, TX-NR3008) Like the Onkyo's the 972 offers transcoding where you can connect Composite, S-Video, and Component to the 972 and it will output them all via HDMI. However, it does not work in reverse like the Onkyo's. The 972 will upscale up to 1080p, but not 1080p/24 like my 3008 does.

Until Vida came out, Reon was/is an excellent VP Chip that is heavily based off the ultra expensive HQV Realta. Long story short, Video Processing is excellent.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

I'm starting to become more of a minimalist. As long as it can pass btb, wtw and 24fps i think it would work for me. I don't use any conversions for video processing, I prefer to bypass. I do like the audyssey dynamic eq but is seems the 972 has a natural room correction mode that may give a nice room curve for bass management. I don't think I would miss the thx processing or networking either. Do we know what dac's they use? At the end of the day to me it comes down to video and sound quality. How do you like it for stereo listening and movies so far?


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

+1 on the SQ vs 3008.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I use Outboard Amplification for all channels, it is hard for me to give a definitive answer about SQ compared to the 3008. I will say that it sounds quite good using the 972 as a Prepro.

I must say again I am literally scratching the surface of the abilities of the 972 whereas I know Onkyo's inside and out. I do think Trinnov is something truly special which transcends even Audyssey. Couple that with it being sold for $1200 off its MSRP and I really do think it is something special. Mind you, the 3008 still sells for over $1000 and that is for a B-Stock.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

JJ, Ah I'd trust you more to judge the sq, since you have outboard amplification. It would give me a better idea of quality of the dac's and processing audio paths as a processor, which is more of what I'm interested in. You've peaked my interest still as this unit is a few years older than the 3008 technology. I've been searching in this price point looking at marantz, emotiva, denon, waiting for outlaw etc. If the firmware has ironed out the kinks, it sounds like a steal, I'm going to have to get one now, I rarely use any of the features it's missing, the sound quality is what impresses me most.. Just might have to back seat xt32 to see what trinnov performance can do for me. Wonder what ever happened with the sherwood 876 coming out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Jack, I bought the R972  I trust your opinion and I am very curious as to the sound quality of owning something that would be classified as a high end receiver. I will probably be asking you some questions about setup but I like a challenge :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I know the 972 uses TI DSP Chips, but what kind of DAC's being used is not disclosed. I remember hearing it uses Cirrus Logic DAC's, but I cannot say that with 100% certainty. Regardless, it really sounds quite good with the Lossless Codecs, CD's, and DD.

I called AC4L and found out the 972 is flying out the door. They are trying to purchase the remaining stocks, but they do not know if they are going to be able to. They think they will be sold out by weeks end. For me, $599 was cheap enough just to try Trinnov. It also happens to be a full featured AVR even including 3 Zones. Also, I have heard no Relay Switching like I do sometimes with my Onkyo. Sherwood/Newcastle really has an excellent reputation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I know the 972 uses TI DSP Chips, but what kind of DAC's being used is not disclosed. I remember hearing it uses Cirrus Logic DAC's, but I cannot say that with 100% certainty. Regardless, it really sounds quite good with the Lossless Codecs, CD's, and DD.
> 
> I called AC4L and found out the 972 is flying out the door. They are trying to purchase the remaining stocks, but they do not know if they are going to be able to. They think they will be sold out by weeks end. For me, $599 was cheap enough just to try Trinnov. It also happens to be a full featured AVR even including 3 Zones. Also, I have heard no Relay Switching like I do sometimes with my Onkyo. Sherwood/Newcastle really has an excellent reputation.
> ...


Congrats on the new toy. Whats your take on the loss of dual subwoofer support? I know as a lover of the Marantz sound I am forever frustrated they dont support dual sub systems like mine.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Congrats on the new toy. Whats your take on the loss of dual subwoofer support? I know as a lover of the Marantz sound I am forever frustrated they dont support dual sub systems like mine.


Hello,
For now I am using a Y connector. I added it after doing Trinnov with just the Descent i connected. I have thought about running the Depth via High Level and linking them to my Vantages, but have yet to do so.

I do miss SubEQ HT, but still do have my 3008. Having the 972 is making me think about putting together an additional HT. I already have a pair of Montages that are not being used. Trinnov is so compelling that I do not know which I would use as my primary AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Well Jack, I bought the R972  I trust your opinion and I am very curious as to the sound quality of owning something that would be classified as a high end receiver. I will probably be asking you some questions about setup but I like a challenge :bigsmile:


Hello,
Congratulations! With your background, I really think you are the perfect person for the 972. This is definitely not an AVR I would recommend to a beginner as it requires experience and know how to get the best out of it. You know I am here for you for anything I might be able to assist you with. Do know that I am not that far ahead of you.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations! With your background, I really think you are the perfect person for the 972. This is definitely not an AVR I would recommend to a beginner as it requires experience and know how to get the best out of it. You know I am here for you for anything I might be able to assist you with. Do know that I am not that far ahead of you.
> Cheers,
> J


Thanks Jack, I also want to applaud Accessories4Less as I ordered it at 10am this morning and it was already shipped this afternoon :clap:
What is the amplification section like on the 972, are there any real bench tests available for it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Click on the Sound & Vision link on my fist Post. In 2 Channel it was something like 125 into 8 and well over 200 into 4 Ohms. It was Current Limited into 68 Watts into 5/7 Channels. However, this protection would only be engaged for Test Cycles and every Review gave good marks for actual power.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Got it, thanks. 
Looks like a solid performer and as I will be using it mostly for two channel use it seems like a great choice


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations! With your background, I really think you are the perfect person for the 972. *This is definitely not an AVR I would recommend to a beginner as it requires experience and know how to get the best out of it.* You know I am here for you for anything I might be able to assist you with. Do know that I am not that far ahead of you.
> Cheers,
> J


Well, that rules me out...... :sad::bigsmile:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

ALMFamily said:


> Well, that rules me out...... :sad::bigsmile:


Joe, that's what we're all here for! :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, I know Anthony - I was making an attempt (albeit poor ) at humor. I am actually planning on purchasing one today. It will give me an electronic research outlet while I continue to finish my HT room! :whistling:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too. I need a new 7.1 proc for the family room. Was looking at Marantz and Onkyo offerings around $1k+. This would give me budget for a Blu Ray player as well!

don't need the bells and whistles and have a nice programmable remote.

Now I just need permission from the wife :gulp:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Me too. I need a new 7.1 proc for the family room. Was looking at Marantz and Onkyo offerings around $1k+. This would give me budget for a Blu Ray player as well!
> 
> don't need the bells and whistles and have a nice programmable remote.
> 
> *Now I just need permission from the wife :gulp:*


Now, that is indeed the toughest part! :rofl2:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Oh, I know Anthony - I was making an attempt (albeit poor ) at humor. I am actually planning on purchasing one today. It will give me an electronic research outlet while I continue to finish my HT room! :whistling:


We will all chip in and get you going Joe, this deal is just to good to pass up. Like you My eyes were on the Onkyo 5009 thats for sale here but @$2000 including shipping thats to far out of my reach.


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

i'm getting anxious, idk if i can live without being able to change the crossover or individual channel levels at least. I wonder is it that good?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eyecatcher127 said:


> i'm getting anxious, idk if i can live without being able to change the crossover or individual channel levels at least. I wonder is it that good?


According to several reviews I have read you are able to copy the Trinnov settings to a manual setting save that and then tweak those settings as much as you like.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

From the Sterophile review JJ linked:

_You're now given the options of accepting the data or starting over, but the Trinnov provides no information about detected room modes and frequency responses, or about the correction targets and results—you won't know how successful you are until you listen to the end result. However, the Trinnov does let you store up to three measurement sets, so you can always compare multiple runs, by ear or with third-party measurement systems. So save the information, designate it as Trinnov Position 1, 2, or 3, click Finish, and the Sherwood stores it all and shuts itself off._

Oh, and I ordered one this morning........


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I did find out that the R792 uses the Texas Interments DA-710 & 708 bit DSPs
It also weighs 60lbs thats 7 lbs more than my 805 The power supply must be huge in this monster.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Joe,
It is really with getting the best out of Trinnov that causes me to make this proviso. With AC4L's Return Policy, you could give it a shot and send it back if not pleased. I will say again that the Remote Control is pretty much useless as a Universal Remote, but it is a High End AVR in terms of Build Quality and Trrinov is truly amazing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Wife said go. Ordered.

That was easier than expected.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice - that makes 4 of those sold (good thing too as I may have questions...... :R)


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

+1 I just ordered mine. I have no idea why, xt32 has made me very happy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is here at the FedEx depot for me to pick up :bigsmile: I had them keep it there as Im not home during the day so I will get it some time today, Sadly I probably wont have time to play till tomorrow (Friday) evening


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

eyecatcher127 said:


> +1 I just ordered mine. I have no idea why, xt32 has made me very happy.


Grats Ben! Welcome to the Trinnov Learning Club! :clap:



tonyvdb said:


> Mine is here at the FedEx depot for me to pick up :bigsmile: I had them keep it there as Im not home during the day so I will get it some time today, Sadly I probably wont have time to play till tomorrow (Friday) evening


Wow - that was FAST. Good call - let's not have another camcorder fiasco. :nono:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Wow - that was FAST. Good call - let's not have another camcorder fiasco. :nono:


Yes it was fast, only 2 days delivery time :T
Nope, and in my opinion its better if I pick it up so I can make sure its not damaged.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

eyecatcher127 said:


> +1 I just ordered mine. I have no idea why, xt32 has made me very happy.


Tell me about it. I believe they call it Audiophilia Nervosa. My 3008 is only 7 Months old and I too procured one. This is simply an AVR that has intrigued me for several years. The combination of Trinnov and Reon really makes this an awesome value for $600. Couple the fact that Amazon is currently selling it for $1200 and it really is an amazing deal.

I really am looking forward to reading other Members impressions of Trinnov. While I remain a huge fan of Audyssey, Trinnov is truly special as well. Tony that is awesome that you will have your 972 today.
Cheers,
J


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

JJ so true, the challenge has been accepted. I too have been following trinnov technology but was reluctant to go for it. Its the only other room eq that covers the full frequency spectrum. The fact that it also observers another dimension just blows my mind. I hope it will be as good as I dream.

I was going to wait for you to update your equipment list and see what some feedback was from other members but due to the resurgence of this product life cycle with the recent firmware update, I couldn't help myself feeling they would deplete the inventory


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The 3D is what made me want it for my family room. TV is over a fireplace with the CC underneath and the surrounds in the ceiling. I liked the idea of being able to pull them down a bit or center them a little better.

I too hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Order shipped. Now I wonder if I can build my LCR speakers, install the trim molding, and get the audio cabinet finished this weekend?


----------



## mdp (Sep 23, 2010)

My toy is on the delivery truck. Will report back once i have it setup.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mdp said:


> My toy is on the delivery truck. Will report back once i have it setup.


Hello,
Congratulations. I really think that you are going to be very pleased.
Cheers,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice - grats on the new receiver!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats gents on the new toys. I've been reading up to find out what all the hoopla is on this thing. By all accounts Trinnov is pretty special in what it can do. One reviewer actually placed his center channel on the floor and after mapping with Trinnov the center meshed seamlessly with the front soundstage. I look forward to hear everyone's impressions.


----------



## generico (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently got a pair of Martin Logan Motion 12 for 800€ ---> 1000$


----------



## generico (Mar 22, 2012)

great Receiver!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

generico said:


> I recently got a pair of Martin Logan Motion 12 for 800€ ---> 1000$


Hello,
Congrats on the MartinLogans. 800 Euros for the Motion 12's is an excellent price given just how expensive they are in the EU.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

This receiver is making me consider diving from 2 channel into home theater.

Jungle Jack, have you used Trinnov for 2 channel listening?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Found myself reading the description three times,cretainly tempting.especially like this feature "AUTOMATIC ROOM-2." With this feature enabled, the main room can be configured for 7.1 channel operation. Then if the second zone is turned on, the main room is automatically reconfigured for 5.1 operation and the center rear surround amps are sued to power Zone 2.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tesseract said:


> This receiver is making me consider diving from 2 channel into home theater.
> 
> Jungle Jack, have you used Trinnov for 2 channel listening?


Hello,
I have indeed. It is quite good and offers plenty of power for most Speakers. When I hooked up my Montages, to get an idea of the Amplifier Stage of the 972, I was really impressed by its ability to drive them. While not remotely as difficult to drive as my ESL Martin Logans, it is still a 4 Ohm load. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jack, Im also using my 972 for 2 ch duty and its fantastic! My mains are 4ohm and it drives them to reference without any issues. The Trinnov does a great job of making the speakers disappear and the sound just seems to be in the room.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree with Jack, Im also using my 972 for 2 ch duty and its fantastic! My mains are 4ohm and it drives them to reference without any issues. The Trinnov does a great job of making the speakers disappear and the sound just seems to be in the room.


You replaced an 805 didn't you? How are you liking the Sherwood vs the 805? I have an 805 and am thinking about picking this guy up. 

Scott

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, I still have my 805, Hard to part with that one because of its amazing amplification section and its Multi EQXT.
I replaced a Marantz 6005 in my livingroom with the 972 and it brought my speakers alive.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> No, I still have my 805, Hard to part with that one because of its amazing amplification section and its Multi EQXT.
> I replaced a Marantz 6005 in my livingroom with the 972 and it brought my speakers alive.


Oh ok thought you replaced the 805 with the 972. Did you ever use the 805 with the speakers in your living room or in that setup?

Scott

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, I had the speakers that I have now in my livingroom on my 805 for 4 years. They sounded good there but the sherwood really did wonders as my living room is not ideal. The 805 is a fantastic receiver also. I think I have the best of both worlds right now for two channel and theater


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just to do a quick check of mine, I hooked it up to my Adire 10.1s and Squeezebox in the living room. Incredible sound. Those are really easy to drive, but the quality was every bit as good as my old Marantz SR-18.

I have not tried a difficult load like my Magnepans, nor have I even done anything like Trinnov or other setup.

So far I'm impressed


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Trinnov and the $600 price tag enough of a reason for me to buy the Newcastle? Perhaps I should wait for Audyssey XT 32 to come down in price? Trinnov is interesting to me, because I have a very difficult room. I do get great sound with the 2 channel setup I currently have, no speaker localization at all, just curious how far I can take the sound with DSP. 600 clams for a high end AVR seems to be a bargain, but is the Newcastle a solid purchase for a first time user? :dontknow:

I am undecided. This would be my first foray into surround sound, and in fact the first receiver I have ever owned, aside from a 30 year old $3 yard sale Technics purchased for FM listening in my garage. I did just buy the Sony BDP S580, have plenty of speaker pairs, so I am ready for 4.1 with a phantom center. All I am lacking is an AVR and some speaker cable for the rears.

I would be fine using the 972 for 2 channel only as well.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Forget 4.1, Trinnov needs to see 2, 5 or 7 main speakers. I could pop in a center, run the calibration, then remove the center. 

I have been reading for hours, this is a huge deal for me. My current passive pre integrated amp is bare bones, a power switch, selector knob, and volume knob. A DSP AVR is the polar opposite of what I am used to.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tesseract said:


> Forget 4.1, Trinnov needs to see 2, 5 or 7 main speakers. I could pop in a center, run the calibration, then remove the center.
> 
> I have been reading for hours, this is a huge deal for me. My current passive pre integrated amp is bare bones, a power switch, selector knob, and volume knob. A DSP AVR is the polar opposite of what I am used to.


Oh it won't work with 4.1?? That's what I'm running right now, actually 4.2 but whose counting  That seems odd. 

Scott


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

From Curt Hoyt -Trinnov Audio, USA: 

_"For the R972 we have discovered now both 3 and 4 speaker setups confuse the processor (3 speakers > processor goes to stereo). The microcontroller is expecting Trinnov to report 2 or 5-7 speakers. I expect this to be consistent with all units. If one is considering 3-4 speakers, 5 will need to be connected, if only temporarily, to get remapping. If one wants a configuration of only 3 fronts L/C/R, to remap stereo or front only surround, it will require connecting more then 3 speakers during cal. Both will be reported in the User Notes as known issues."_

Scott, you have the 972? User experience with 4.1 is very valuable to me. 4.1 works best, as I don't really have room for a center, nor do I find one necessary with the awesome central image I am getting right now.

My finger is hovering over the "buy" button. I don't want to miss out, but I can find other uses for $600, too! Then again, if I were to pull the trigger, this could be the best audio purchase I have ever made.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tesseract said:


> From Curt Hoyt -Trinnov Audio, USA:
> 
> "For the R972 we have discovered now both 3 and 4 speaker setups confuse the processor (3 speakers > processor goes to stereo). The microcontroller is expecting Trinnov to report 2 or 5-7 speakers. I expect this to be consistent with all units. If one is considering 3-4 speakers, 5 will need to be connected, if only temporarily, to get remapping. If one wants a configuration of only 3 fronts L/C/R, to remap stereo or front only surround, it will require connecting more then 3 speakers during cal. Both will be reported in the User Notes as known issues."
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I have a center I could hook up temporarily during calibration so that wouldn't be an issue. It's just odd that you HAVE to hook them up. I don't currently have a 972 but am kicking it around. I wonder how much I could get for my 805 

You should buy it and let me know how it does with 4.1 

Scott

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had no issues with my 4.1 setup in the livingroom, Trinnov did just fine with that configuration for me. Ive heard that speaker placement can cause trinnov to miss one and turn it off. I wonder if thats the issue.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You want my honest opinion about your 805 Scott?
Keep it. I personally think its a better over all receiver because of the THX processing and superior amplification section. Multi EQ XT is very good also and I dont really think you would hear much different between the two.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

skeeter99 said:


> You should buy it and let me know how it does with 4.1


Lol, I want to buy, but I absolutely love my current amp. DSP is very compelling.

I have six 972 related browser tabs open and another saved to Bookmarks. This doesn't include HTS threads, as I have poured over these already. Reading all I can but waiting for some user feedback here at HTS.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I personally think its a better over all receiver because of the THX processing and superior amplification section. Multi EQ XT is very good also and I dont really think you would hear much different between the two.


This is another thing that keeps me from purchasing. Perhaps another AVR would be better suited to my needs? I really don't want to have to buy another one for 4-5 years, I would like this purchase to last.

I am not worried about the 972 amp section, my speakers are very sensitive, and I would add an amp to any AVR, eventually. I guess it comes down to Audyssey vs. Trinnov for me.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> You want my honest opinion about your 805 Scott?
> Keep it. I personally think its a better over all receiver because of the THX processing and superior amplification section. Multi EQ XT is very good also and I dont really think you would hear much different between the two.


The amplification section of the 805 really is very good. The only reason I'm thinking of making the switch is because of the Trinnov processing. You've got both so if you feel the 805 is better overall I should probably just hold on to my money. I never use the THX processing though, only the std DD and DTS. 

Scott

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tesseract said:


> This is another thing that keeps me from purchasing. Perhaps another AVR would be better suited to my needs? I really don't want to have to buy another one for 4-5 years, I would like this purchase to last.
> 
> I am not worried about the 972 amp section, my speakers are very sensitive, and I would add an amp to any AVR, eventually. I guess it comes down to Audyssey vs. Trinnov for me.


What are you using now as a receiver?



skeeter99 said:


> The amplification section of the 805 really is very good. The only reason I'm thinking of making the switch is because of the Trinnov processing. You've got both so if you feel the 805 is better overall I should probably just hold on to my money. I never use the THX processing though, only the std DD and DTS.


Dont get me worng, the 972 is amazing, I have some junky surround speakers hooked up and my old centre channel speaker to the 972 and just ran the trinnov this morning on setting #2. It actually sounds amazing in my living room. I must say it even makes lousy surround speakers sound good.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> What are you using now as a receiver?


I have a passive pre integrated amp, the Exposure 2010S, for 2 channel.

The 972 could be used for a 4.1 system, or I could just carry on with 2 channel. I am interested in stepping up my game with DSP, and curious if the 972 is a viable way to start this off. It appears that the only other consideration is Audyssey XT 32.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price you cant go wrong going with the 972, if your looking to start surround system its a no brainier. However in Scotts position owning the 805 its not worth the change in my opinion.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been reading about folks actually losing subwoofer output, have the bass issues been ironed out? Seems like files for +3dB and +6dB are the quick fixes. 

Trinnov vs. Audyssey - It is looking like Trinnov does a better job with the mains, and Audyssey does better EQ'ing subs. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Haven't had any issues with my sub dropping out and I use it every day. Have been for about a month now without any issues.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know the specifics, but apparently the one or two firmware updates really ironed out a lot of the early problems.

I hate that early adopters are now "beta testers" (that pay full price), but at least they fixed the bugs. And that indictment is by no means unique to Sherwood-Newcastle. Seems that is the industry norm now.

On topic: listened again last night in 2 Ch mode. Really impressed with the sound. Has that easy, warm feel of the Marantz (not the harsh high-feedback sound that some receivers can have). I have a vacation coming up, but after that I will put it through the wringer with the Magnepans and see how it does calibrating dipoles with Trinnov :devil:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably going to move forward with this. I do have 30 days to decide if I like it or not. It is going to be a big leap for this two channel guy to go from trusting his ears to trusting a mic and processor! It will be fun. 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Good timing - I am ready to set up my living room system with the 972 now so we can bounce ideas off one another! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Probably going to move forward with this. I do have 30 days to decide if I like it or not. It is going to be a big leap for this two channel guy to go from trusting his ears to trusting a mic and processor! It will be fun.
> 
> Thanks, guys!


Hello,
This is one of my favorite things about AC4L. It is rare to find a place that has the lowest prices anywhere, the buying power to get the Manufacturers to extend Refurbished AVR Warranties to 1 Year (Ecost, and Danmark only offered 90 Days on Denon), excellent Customer Service, and a 30 Day Return Policy. Of course with the 972 being A-Stock, there is a 3 Year Warranty.

Places like Newegg offer amazing prices, but do not make Returns a very pleasurable experience. So given what Trinnov can do, I really do believe it worth the risk of Return Shipping.
J


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I admire the support that Sherwood and Trinnov are offering for this discontinued unit, as well as the fantastic deal that ac4l is offering.

Ordered! Getting Piano Black end caps for free as well.

Thanks for the advice, guys! I am sure I'll have plenty of questions with my first venture into surround sound.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Piano Black End Caps? I did not know they were even offered. Very cool. I really think you will enjoy the 972 and Trinnov is truly amazing. I look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Instead of working in the HT today, I spent my free time getting my living room system set-up with the 972 running the show.

Very impressed - I am of course still learning about the unit, but I was able to get the BRP, Cable, WII, and XBOX360 all set up and working. I took a crack at Trinnov as well - too bad I dont have REW set-up yet to get a feel for the results.

I did run into one issue - I was attempting to connect my XLS 1500 to the pre-outs to drive the L/R, but I was not getting any output - all I could hear was a low humming. I then brought my UPA-2 up and hooked it up with all the cables I was using downstairs and that worked fine. As I have not used the Crown yet, I may just be setting it up incorrectly, but I am having trouble finding any info to help me determine what I may have done wrong and the manual provides bupkus.... still looking.....

But, very pleased so far with the 972!


----------



## twylight (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 972, played with external amps including a crown xls 1500 - I get sound, but not the kinda gain the crown is looking really. I think you a need "line shifter" "samson-s" etc to get the signal hotter for pro gear. I love the xls stuff - I am toying with buying 3 more and an ebtech line shifter...not sure right now. Im running an xpa 3 off it right now and having no trouble.

Here is some advice for the r972:

factory reset when you unbox
For 2.0/2.1 channel - hook up ONLY the 2.0/2.1 and set as position 3
(ribbons and electros need to be aimed at the mic and the returned to where you want FYI)
For 5.1/7.1 channel - hook up everything and go
anything else - read the official notes from Curt

One trick is to lower the gain on your sub VERY low, then bump it up when its done if you want more kick.

The disconnect speaker thing is the only way to get 2.1 stereo signal - if your position has all 7.1 channels it tries to make stereo sound with everything going...


----------



## twylight (Mar 27, 2009)

the crown should say stereo bypass on the front for mains and should work like normal - put the gain on about 8 - if you arent getting enough powah, go buy something that will juice you line out to balanced pro gain and run it about 3.

grounded plug on it = pls stop making these - 2 prong only in US


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
Interesting observation about the 972's Preamp Stage when connected to Pro Amps. Sherwood/Newcastle AVR's traditionally 
have solid Preamp Voltage. 
Cheers, 
JJ


----------



## twylight (Mar 27, 2009)

Nah it works just like most receivers I have tried. not sure why the other poster is having trouble.

Its a balance of noise floor in the receiver vs gain on the amp vs total db in the room desired.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I have figured it out although I am not sure I understand why my solution worked. I reconnected everything as I had yesterday with only one unintended change - I plugged it into a different outlet since I had it sitting on the floor. 

VOILA - everything sounded fine. So, I unplugged it, moved the other amp out of the way, and plugged it into the surge protector with the rest of the equipment. And, humming resumed. So, of course, I plugged it back into the other outlet by itself. And, it sounded fine again.

As I am still relatively new to this, I could be wrong but this sounds like the dreaded ground loop issue unless I miss my guess - thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

does the surge protector have a cable (coaxial) attached to it?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No sir, it does not. I ran the coaxial cable right to the DVR - this is a bad thing, isn't it? :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try it again with the cable disconnected from the DVR?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup, I will do so. I actually figured as long as I got it going, it was good for today so that I could get downstairs and get some more mud up. 

And, now that it is going, again - this is a great unit. The remote is a travesty to be sure and I still need to learn the nuances of configuring Trinnov (such as how do you trim a certain speaker when you have a calibration position in use), but the unit itself is very impressive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, the remote is awful. I just use my Harmony 880 to control it and only use the Sherwood remote if I am going into the menu. Also you cant manually adjust any levels after Trinnov is set unless you turn it off and do it manually however it does a great job and have had no reason to adjust mine.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I ran it from 3 positions - I noticed that the CC is quite a bit lower than the L/R. I wonder if this is due to the fact that I only have 3 speakers hooked up - no surrounds and no sub. I have a set of old KLH 2410 surrounds I think I will set-up and see how that sounds.


----------



## twylight (Mar 27, 2009)

1. no trim after trinnov is setup
2. hook up only 2/5/7 speakers or it craps its brain
3. Sounds like a ground loop from multiple amps - try a cheater plug on the Crown to verify (extremely likely since its a 3 prong plug) and then have it fixed for real.
4. Have you read this doc? its pretty useful and being updated by Trinnov directly

google 972 trinnov notes for a great pdf from trinnov


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not read that doc - thanks loads for the suggestions!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It is on the truck and will be here shortly. Glad it is a weekend off from work, I was hoping for this when I ordered the day I did.

I am curious, will any information be missing while running 4.1, or does the center channel signal get split between the L/R mains?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL, the Fex Ex driver just pulled up.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Included in the deal is Piano Black end caps, a $100 value. I'll probably leave them off for now, the A/V rack is a tight fit. Shipping was only $42.30, from Florida.

I have a new Sony Blu-Ray player, the Newcastle, and new REW gear to play with this weekend. I am used to about as simple a system imaginable, hopefully all this new tech doesn't drive me mad!


----------



## twylight (Mar 27, 2009)

tesseract said:


> It is on the truck and will be here shortly. Glad it is a weekend off from work, I was hoping for this when I ordered the day I did.
> 
> I am curious, will any information be missing while running 4.1, or does the center channel signal get split between the L/R mains?


it actually doesnt setup correctly in 4.1 - goodle trinnov 972 notes and see the steps to setup 4.1


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to go 2.1, at first. My brother has stands for sell but I have to make a road trip, also need wire for my surround duty TCA WAF-1's.

I did read where I need a center channel to setup surround, then I can remove it. I just wonder if that throws off the calibration?

Also, I wonder if I can save separate EQ settings for 2 channel and surround listening?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, you can run Trinoov just one time and switch between 2ch and surround. I had no issues with running Trinnov with just a 2.1 speaker setup. It sounded just fine.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Yup, I will do so. I actually figured as long as I got it going, it was good for today so that I could get downstairs and get some more mud up.
> 
> And, now that it is going, again - this is a great unit. The remote is a travesty to be sure and I still need to learn the nuances of configuring Trinnov (such as how do you trim a certain speaker when you have a calibration position in use), but the unit itself is very impressive.


Follow-up - I removed the cable from the DVR and voila! No hum. Now I just need to find one of the many posts that discusses this issue and it's resolution...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are noise filters for cable or you can try grounding the shield of the cable.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Tony - I will look into those options when we get back!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh wow just found this thread and I have been eying trinnov for a while. I kept waiting for the outlaw audio processor or for an updated one from Sherwood but it looks like neither of those are going to happen. 
I think I am going to have to do it, I have an 805 currently but I do not use the THX settings and I use an external amp for L,C,R and would really only be getting the Sherwood for the Trinnov processor...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Well so much for saving up some $$ to buy a new TV, I just ordered the Sherwood and it should be here in two days.
I might sell the 805 or move it to my bedroom to replace an older Yamaha receiver I have in there now/ use it as a space heater


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I have both the 805 and the 972 for me its a tossup as to what is better, The 805 has a far superior amplification section and the THX processing is very nice to have. I do like what Trinnov did for the sound in my livingroom so thats where its staying. My 805 will stay in the theater for now. I think my only gripe with the 792 is that once Trinnov is done you cant make any adjustments to levels or crossovers without buypassing it.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I figured that the 805 had a better amp but I use an external amp for my front speakers (My XPA3 does a much better job of pushing my 4ohm Polk LSi speakers) so the Sherwood amp will just be running a pair of small 8ohm surrounds. I have also never really cared for the THX modes.

I hope this will keep me happy until I have a proper home theater setup at which point I will see what is on the market and within my budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

typ44q said:


> Oh wow just found this thread and I have been eying trinnov for a while. I kept waiting for the outlaw audio processor or for an updated one from Sherwood but it looks like neither of those are going to happen.
> I think I am going to have to do it, I have an 805 currently but I do not use the THX settings and I use an external amp for L,C,R and would really only be getting the Sherwood for the Trinnov processor...


As for the Outlaw Processor, you and me both... After what happened with the aborted SSP that was based off the 972, I think many have concerns about when/if it will see the light of day. It sure looks like a great SSP. On Paper... As for Trinnov, all I can say is it exceeded every expectation I had.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

and my thought was that anything new coming out that uses Trinnov would easily be 3X the cost of this.
I have been very happy with the Audyssey in the 805 so hopefully this will be a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Bullfar (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you know if there is a version of the 972 with 230v and video Pal?


----------



## Stereojeff (Apr 23, 2012)

The PAL scaler was never completed and the factory cancelled the 220V version of the R-972. The only possibility would be to use the 117V version with an outboard voltage transformer.

Stereojeff


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

I read on Outlaw's that the 998 was going to be scrapped......I believe it was the 998 that would get Trinnov......too bad. I can't wait any longer. My two channel system with HT bypass has been packed up for over six months. We had an upstairs flood and it damaged my family room. We'll be done with the construction in a few weeks. I'm itching to implement surround into my existing system.... The 978 doesn't look like it will come to be any time this year so I'm thinking receiver. So is this thing worth it's current street price? I'm also contemplating the Anthem receiver.....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Steve. said:


> I read on Outlaw's that the 998 was going to be scrapped......I believe it was the 998 that would get Trinnov......too bad. I can't wait any longer. My two channel system with HT bypass has been packed up for over six months. We had an upstairs flood and it damaged my family room. We'll be done with the construction in a few weeks. I'm itching to implement surround into my existing system.... The 978 doesn't look like it will come to be any time this year so I'm thinking receiver. So is this thing worth it's current street price? I'm also contemplating the Anthem receiver.....


Hello,
The 998 was actually supposed to have Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT in addition to a killer Features List.
An Anthem AVR would be a great choice. Anthem's ARC is quite good, but is not quite as user friendly as Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC, et al.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Steve. said:


> I read on Outlaw's that the 998 was going to be scrapped......I believe it was the 998 that would get Trinnov......too bad. I can't wait any longer. My two channel system with HT bypass has been packed up for over six months. We had an upstairs flood and it damaged my family room. We'll be done with the construction in a few weeks. I'm itching to implement surround into my existing system.... The 978 doesn't look like it will come to be any time this year so I'm thinking receiver. So is this thing worth it's current street price? I'm also contemplating the Anthem receiver.....


There a couple of conditions to my answer. 

If by "current street price" you mean $600 from A4L (with a three year warranty) then, yes, I would say its well worth it. Amazon prices, however, give me pause...

The second condition is a big one. While some have had no problems with video processing (except maybe an unusually long delay), I think it greatly depends on your gear if it will be a reliable video processor for you. For me, so far, the Sherwood cant even get component video switching correct. Component wont always lock-on, when it does the colors are washed out and it has periodic problems breaking up, also the onscreen menu does not always display over component. HDMI is twitchy and a HDMI amp only helped so much but, ironically enough, HDMI seems more reliable then component. :foottap:

From an audiophile perspective I dont think you can do better than the Sherwood, short of maybe a $1000+ Audyssey XT32 rig.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What is better Trinnov or XT32?


----------



## islandman2020 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can start the conversation rolling here with a few insights that might help you decide. It mostly comes from the perspective of owning the Sherwood R-972. I have owned my R-972 for about a year now, and I am still learning it. I have never had a AVR with XT32, but a friend of mine owns a Denon 4311CI and loves XT32 for movies, but he has made the comment more than once that for music with Audyssey engaged that the “life” of the music seems to go “flat”. From the best I can understand what he means by that is that it looses a little definition, and sparkle to the sound. Understand here that I repeating information that my friend “David” has expressed. He is 600mi away in GA, and I hope to visit him this July, and see what he is talking about. Research about this yourself to see. Also, maybe some of those experenced with XT32 with chime in about that. 

For me music and sound is priority #1 and I feel that the Sherwood R-972 really shines here. I really like, and still own two HK AVR-354's because to me Harman Kardon's produce sound that has always been some of the best I've ever heard. When I first got the R-972 I was pretty amazed by how good it sounded, and ended up listening to it for days, and days before I ever ran Trinnov. I consider it's sound to be as good as the HK's, and that says a lot. I felt that even if this unit did not have Trinnov at all it was still worth way more than 599.00! It does not flatten the sound like my friend says about Audyssey in his Denon. I will probably take the R-972 to compare side by side to his Denon when I see him. 

One of the things that I really like on the R-972 is the “Remastering” feature. I don't know if Audyssey has an equivalent to this. This feature only works in stereo mode, but that is the way that I listen to music anyway. What Remastering does is it takes the input signal and upsamples it to twice its current frequency. If you're listening to a CD at 44.1khz it will be upsampled to 88.2khz. If you're listening to a source that is 96khz, it will be upsampled to 192khz. I was just listening to “Flying in a Blue Dream” by Joe Satriani, and especially in the beginning of the track where it sounds like muffled voices in an airport, the intelligibility factor of this part became much more clear defined. Better clarity. Better separation. Fidelity was enhanced. I find that I am now “addicted” to this feature, lol, because it takes music sources to a much better level of detail. Another feature I used with this at times on the R-972 is Pure Audio mode. When this is engaged all video circuits are turned off and this elimination of active video circuitry supposely can enhance the audio sound quality. I use this together with the Remastering mode. One pro-reviewer (supposely pro) criticized the R-972 for having a totally black screen when Pure Audio was engaged and he didn't like not being able to see the screen so he could control the R-972. What he failled to mention is that the moment you touch any button on the remote the screen instantly lights up so you can tell where you're going. After about 5 seconds of not pressing any button the screen returns to black again. I went down a rabbit trail for a moment here, but I just thought I'd mention that while on the subject. 

On video, the R-972 has been criticized in some circles as not being good as other AVR's video processing, although BD, and standard DVD's look good to me. I wouldn't worry about this though because more, and more BD players are coming out with dual HDMI outs of which one can connect directly to your TV which produces the best picture quality of all. 

On surround processing, I think both formats you're asking to compare are state-of-the-art, and you can't go wrong with either one. I think though what sets Trinnov apart from every other manufacturer's surround sound processing is it's “3D Remapping”. As far as I know this is unique to Trinnov. Once you're heard it, it's hard to go back to anything else. What it does to the center channel is really amazing. I.e., with 3D engaged I'm standing in front of my TV looking down at my center speaker underneath it to hear it's sound, but my ears direct me to look upward towards the center of the screen because that's where the sound is coming from. I know the sound is coming from the center speaker underneath my TV with my brain, but my ears are telling me that's it's coming from the center of the screen. A magic trick for sure. I have no idea how this is done, but it's really neath to hear 

Trinnov calls what it does to your room “Spatial Remapping”. It is a feature that not only measures in time, distance, frequency, and delay domains, etc., but also measures your speakers in +/- degrees in a vertical and horizontal axis, and shifts that axis “of sound” so that to a large extent the positioning of your speakers is not that critical. It repositions your speakers for you. Those with odd shaped rooms, or with high ceilings, etc., will greatly benefit from this technology. But more important to me is what Trinnov does to the narrow soundstage of the Lsi's. It widens, and heightens it quite a bit, and it also makes them sound as if the sound is coming from somewhere behind them. I literally feel that I am surrounded by a wall of speakers that is seamless going from one speaker to another. I do not know enough about XT32 to comment on how it compares. Maybe someone with some knowledge about it will comment. 

Subwoofer eqing. I 've heard that Audyssey Sub EQ HT is very very good, I don't think it is necessarily included with XT32 though. Sub EQ HT can EQ each sub individually and then EQ and average them together This seems a great approach to sub EQ. Trinnov is no slouch though. I use a splitter, and Trinnov sums and EQ's my twin Polk Micro Pro 4000's, or my twin Velodyne SPL-1000's better than the room correction software that is built into these subs. Trinnov showed on it's graph that my Micro Pro's were eq'd down to 19hz, I don't know how far down that XT32/Sub EQ HT eq's to. That would be good to know.


Good luck on your decision. Time is run out on me. I will tell you that I think that for 599.00 the Sherwood R-972 becomes a no brainer. I have had mine a year, and still consider it the best audio purchase I've ever made. What I think is especially great and beneficial to us R-972 owners is that Curt himself, from Trinnov, selflessly offers ongoing advice, and suggestions on the operation of the R-972 even though Sherwood has discontinued it, and Trinnov is no longer asscociated with Sherwood technically. Wow. What kind of service is that! I bet it can't be beat by any other audio company! I also think that “Stereo Jeff” may be a former Sherwood employee who also gets online to share valuable insight. These guys are invaluable and it makes me think that even more that my purchase of the Sherwood R-972 was a GREAT decision!

Regards,

Devlon


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

islandman2020 said:


> I can start the conversation rolling here with a few insights that might help you decide. It mostly comes from the perspective of owning the Sherwood R-972. I have owned my R-972 for about a year now, and I am still learning it. I have never had a AVR with XT32, but a friend of mine owns a Denon 4311CI and loves XT32 for movies, but he has made the comment more than once that for music with Audyssey engaged that the “life” of the music seems to go “flat”. From the best I can understand what he means by that is that it looses a little definition, and sparkle to the sound. Understand here that I repeating information that my friend “David” has expressed. He is 600mi away in GA, and I hope to visit him this July, and see what he is talking about. Research about this yourself to see. Also, maybe some of those experenced with XT32 with chime in about that.
> 
> For me music and sound is priority #1 and I feel that the Sherwood R-972 really shines here. I really like, and still own two HK AVR-354's because to me Harman Kardon's produce sound that has always been some of the best I've ever heard. When I first got the R-972 I was pretty amazed by how good it sounded, and ended up listening to it for days, and days before I ever ran Trinnov. I consider it's sound to be as good as the HK's, and that says a lot. I felt that even if this unit did not have Trinnov at all it was still worth way more than 599.00! It does not flatten the sound like my friend says about Audyssey in his Denon. I will probably take the R-972 to compare side by side to his Denon when I see him.
> 
> ...


That was very informative. Thanks for sharing!


----------

